# Sears 109 lathe parts



## bike105 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am in search for main shaft bearings for a Sears 109 model lathe. Any suggestions?


----------



## RamTurret602 (Feb 25, 2013)

Could you post a pic or a part number?


Charlie


----------



## Mike N (Feb 25, 2013)

Is this a Atlas lathe?  The main bearings are bearing bronze, you could make them on your lathe!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 25, 2013)

Mike N said:


> Is this a Atlas lathe?  The main bearings are bearing bronze, you could make them on your lathe!



Nope, the Craftsman AA109 was made by the Double A Company of Lansing Michigan and was inferior to the Atlas in many regards, including the spindle which was something like 0.55" IIRC.

Yes, simple bushings that he could make himself... since none on Fleabay at the moment.


----------



## Mike N (Feb 26, 2013)

McMaster.com has a great selection bearing bronze bushings all ready to go!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 27, 2013)

Take a look here:

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/rebuild/109b.html

there is a guy on e-bay that sells a set for close to $50 . 


I redid the bearings on one like ten years ago. bought a couple plain bronze bearings form the local industrial supply. Like others have said Mcmaster carr.
There were a couple guys supporting the 109 but they were also trying to retire fro the business.  
Worst case scenario is pull one a part an make a drawing. 
Also there are several 109 variants not sure how that effected the bearing design.

also please post an introduction in the welcome area when you get a chance.
tin


----------

